
YouTube Is Down - nerdbaggy
https://youtube.com
======
Fiveplus
Thought I was the only one. All videos are being met with a 'Video
unavailable" warning.

I highly doubt this was a scheduled outage. Really looking forward to see what
caused this.

~~~
davismwfl
Interesting, I can play videos if I have their link but it won't pop up the
video selection grid. I don't get the video unavailable message, at least not
yet.

~~~
Fiveplus
I tried pasting a direct video link on an alternate browser just to check if
something was wrong with firefox. That didn't do it for me either. I dunno if
the geographical location matters in this case but I'm on the east coast of
the United States. This must be a nightmare for youtube engineers.

------
exabrial
[https://downdetector.com/status/youtube/](https://downdetector.com/status/youtube/)

------
nabakin
Edit: it seems to be working now.

Trying to watch a video gives me a blank page plus the video player which
either plays the video or says that the video is unavailable. Comments,
Recommendations, and Related videos are all gone for me. Embeds seem to work,
although I haven't tested them too much.

I looked around and can't find an official status page unless it is nested
under one of the Google Cloud Services[1] or G Suite[2]. Down detector is
reporting it though[3].

[1]: [https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/)

[2]: [https://www.google.com/appsstatus](https://www.google.com/appsstatus)

[3]:
[https://downdetector.com/status/youtube/](https://downdetector.com/status/youtube/)

~~~
wglb
> it seems to be working now.

Which is why to not post this sort of thing on HN. Not interesting.

------
jonny_eh
It's back up.

